# Would you buy a PC Dish receiver card?



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Since Dish doesn't seem capable of building a 921-like receiver with feature rich, reliable software, I had the crazy idea that Dish could produce a Dish receiver add-in card for a PC, complete with Windows and Linux drivers. That way, we could build our own DVR's with what ever configurations of Dish and OTA receivers we wanted, using readily available DVR software, or build our own DVR software. Of course, there is no way to get Dish to produce such a card but I was curious how many of us would be interested in buying one in the $200 price range if they did.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

As long as we're dreaming, I'll dream that Dish could make a TIVO like DVR with expandable hard drives and firewire ports, multiple room networking, do DVHS recording as well as a Blu-Ray HDDVDr drive built in that works without any bugs at all. All that with full option to subscribe to all HDTV channels currently being offered on any satelllite uplink. Just aim, subscribe, and watch! Screw your PC card idea! If you're going to get "three wishes", make them good ones.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, it would be nice then you could have one machine to be your DVR, Sat receiver, computer, etc... Though I doubt it would ever happen because they'd say it was to easily hacked. All they'd have to do is sell a add-on card, software to install on your computer, and thats it. (of course programming!) Then they would just have to worry about their software. But like I said, it will never happen.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

How about a whole PC dedicated to just satellite reception, recording, and display. One running Linux, preferably. I'd pay as much as $1000 for it. Oh, wait... ;-)

-Chris


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> How about a whole PC dedicated to just satellite reception, recording, and display. One running Linux, preferably. I'd pay as much as $1000 for it. Oh, wait... ;-)
> 
> -Chris


 ROFLMAO :lol: :rolling: :crying:


----------



## passing_ships (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah, I would gladly pay $1000 for a firewire (800) box that could take dish inputs (2-3 tuners). I can already get OTA reception on the PC using ATI. I already have most of the software on Linux to build a killer HD-DVR, integrated with a DVD-burner (blu-ray when available) and oodles of HDD storage.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I've got some magic dust too.

I want them to support USB Wifi and Bluetooth adapters. So I can wirelessly access my 921. And also make the Hard Drive easily replaceable. Oh! How about a 2nd OTA tuner on an expansion card?


----------

